# Almost 4 Years BUT Fading Now. . . . .



## ProudDad11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I don't have many people to talk to about my marriage so I figured why not give this site a shot.

My wife and I have been married for almost 4 years but things have never been easy. My wife is the type to through out the "break up" statement after every single fight. I am not the easiest person to get along with, I will admit that.

Background: we have 2 young children (3 and 1) and we recently moved to a new city and have been here for about 2 1/2 years. I think my wife's main issue is the fact that she is a stay at home mom in a new city and I am at work all day. She is lonely, I know she is and I feel for her. We have flirted with the idea of moving back quite often but things are really good for me, career wise.

We got into an argument when I was out of town last week and she was back in our home city with her family. She proceeded to throw out the "I don't want to be with you" statement as usual and it finally stuck a nerve with me. I can't take it anymore, there has to be some truth behind her statements, right? I told her, that she was being dramatic and didn't mean it. She proceeded to say it and we have done nothing but argue since. She was take a flight home today but she cancelled her flight and now plans on staying up there. She told everyone that it is over, including my father via Facebook. I think it may really be over. It sucks, I love my kids and want nothing more than to raise them in a "REAL" family enviroment. I explained to her about how much this is going to hurt me and she said she is willing to come back with the kids BUT we will only be friends and put on a mask in front of the kids to prevent them from seeing the truth. I denied that option and we are back at square one. I cannot just "live" with her, in my opinion it's everything or nothing. 

I can't shake this feeling inside, I know in my heart that she doesn't want to be with me and possibly doesn't love me. Should I accept the offer to just be "friends" for the sake of the kids? My only alternative is to quit my job and move back to our home city just so I can be close to my kids. They are my world and I refuse to be a once a month dad. (I didn't meet my father until I was about 12 years old) Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. 

-Proud but Lost Dad


----------

